# Dog Show Whisperer



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Anyone been on, or know someone that has been on, one of Liz Dunhill's day courses for Dog Show Handling?

If so how much was it and did they find it worked for them.

Her website says she teaches handlers the techniques to overcome nerves (amongst other things) which is my big problem so I wondered just how good the courses are.


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Just had an email back and the cost is £100 for a full day 9.30 to between 5 and 6pm. Website says they don't let you go home until you are sorted ........... she needs to offer B&B for me then 

Value wise it sounds great if it really does work so just need to hear if anyone has actually been on one of the courses and can recommend.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

That sounds really interesting! Where's she based? Is that the cost for a one to one, or if a group, how many does she take at once? 

Nerves are my biggest problem too.


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

BessieDog said:


> That sounds really interesting! Where's she based? Is that the cost for a one to one, or if a group, how many does she take at once?
> 
> Nerves are my biggest problem too.


I have had really good feedback from another forum on this. She was actually recommended by a woman at ringcraft classes who knows a couple of people who have done the course and been thrilled with it. I have also had a couple of people on facebook message me with very positive comments. Apparently Liz Dunhill is very well known and respected in the dog show world. It is a small group but you get individual attention throughout the day and she works on your specific problem. She does it in a group to mimic ring conditions. Also, I have been told that people that have done the course found it helpful to listen to what she is saying to others as you learn all sorts that you didn't even know was an issue in your case. I would think that a whole day concentrating on one persons specific needs would be exhausting too.
She is just outside Leicester sort of NNW if I remember from the map so a bit of a trek for me but not too bad if it will help as much as I have been told it will. 
I have booked myself on the next one which is 1st October as it means I will have done it before the next few shows I have booked.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

I live in the village literary 5 minuets away and my wheaten is sired by one of her dogs I actually bumped into her in Asda a few weeks ago and got talking about dogs and my Manchester shes a really nice person and she has many champions in many breeds, she is certainly well known in the dog world lol

I'd like to go to one of the classes especially the junior handerling so it's good to know that there's lots of positive feed back


----------



## JulieNoob (Oct 22, 2008)

Lots of my friends have been, everyone raves about it, she offers aftercare back up and will check you are doing as you've been told!


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

JulieNoob said:


> Lots of my friends have been, everyone raves about it, she offers aftercare back up and will check you are doing as you've been told!


I haven't heard one negative comment about her so I am getting excited about going.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Very well know and respected in the Rottweiler world too courses are meant to be very good, her daughter helps sometimes too and someone else too, the breed and show, Rottweiler's, Akita's and Wheatens! Her and her daughter are very experienced in the ring so would say they would be great classes, do you get Liz in all the classes though? As they are still very active in showing?


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Meezey said:


> Very well know and respected in the Rottweiler world too courses are meant to be very good, her daughter helps sometimes too and someone else too, the breed and show, Rottweiler's, Akita's and Wheatens! Her and her daughter are very experienced in the ring so would say they would be great classes, do you get Liz in all the classes though? As they are still very active in showing?


No idea how it works but they are only one day a month for the show whisperer course and the next one is on a Tuesday which isn't a popular show day. I haven't checked what else she does. I am assuming she will be there and have help.


----------

